# Empty Hulls



## RocknRollHunter (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm looking for once fired 20 gauge and .410 bore hulls. Mostly 3 inch. Willing to pay. I can be contacted at [email protected]. :sniper:


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

http://www.precisionreloading.com/mm5/merchant.mvc? These folks should have whatever you need.


----------

